# Icloud et flux de photos



## Jihef (2 Septembre 2017)

Les photos prises avec mon iphone n'apparaissent plus sur mon imac ni sur ma tablette. Le phénomène s'est produit il y a environ 3 semaines. Jusqu'à présent les photos apparaissaient sur mes deux autres devices et subitement impossible d'avoir les dernières.
Je n'ai modifié aucun réglage du mac ou de l'ipad (j'étais en Birmanie et n'avait aucun accès à ces deux appareils). Je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir modifié les réglages de l'iphone (réglages/icloud/ photothèque icloud coché, optimiser le stockage de l'iphone coché,,vers mon flux de photos coché,partage de photos icloud coché)
Je me retrouve finalement avec une partie de mes photos prises en Birmanie disponible sur tous mes appareils et toutes la deuxième partie (à partir du 16 août uniquement sur mon iphone).
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## guytoon48 (2 Septembre 2017)

Bonsoir,
Et aujourd'hui, comment çà se passe après une photo prise sur l'iPhone?
Fonctionne ou pas?


----------



## Jihef (2 Septembre 2017)

Ne fonctionne pas depuis le 16 août y compris pour les dernieres photos prises en France à la maison.


----------



## guytoon48 (3 Septembre 2017)

Flux de photos stocke 1000 photos; au-delà de ce nombre, les plus anciennes (+ de 30 jours) seront supprimées du serveur iCloud au profit des nouvelles...


----------



## Wizepat (3 Septembre 2017)

Tu as essayé de redémarrer l'iPhone. Je rencontre parfois ce phénomène avec mon mac, la synchro iCloud Drive ne fonctionne plus, un reboot et ça repart.


----------



## Jihef (3 Septembre 2017)

En fait la notion de flux de photos est pour moi devenue assez vague. Quand je visualise mes photos sur l'iphone, j'ai en fait les photos prises avec mon téléphone et d'autres qui ont été prises avec d'autres appareils photos, qui sont stockées sur mon mac dans ma phototheque systeme et synchronisées sur mes autres appareils. En gros les photos prises avec l'iphone sont intégrées avec les autres.(Ma photothèque compte environ 15000 photos).


----------



## Jihef (3 Septembre 2017)

[Aucun changement après reboot de l'iphone.


----------



## Wizepat (3 Septembre 2017)

En fait le Flux photo contient uniquement les photos des 30 derniers jours. Au delà de ce temps elle sont supprimées du flux et restent uniquement sur le idevice qui a pris la photo (en mémoire interne) La photothèque iCloud comprends l'ensemble de tes photos avec la classification par album. Malheureusement, cela nécessite un abonnement dans la majorité des cas. 
Perso, j'ai activé uniquement photothèque iCloud qui me permet d'avoir l'ensemble de mes photos sur tous mes idevices. As tu encore de la place sur ton cloud? As tu pris des vidéos qui prennent une place folle?


----------



## marenostrum (3 Septembre 2017)

le flux contient les 1000 dernières photos. pour que ça enregistre sur ton mac, tu dois choisir ta bibliothèque comme étant du système dans les préférences de Photos.

aussi dans ton iPhone > Réglages > Photos > Mon flux de photos, doit être activé.


----------



## eg62 (5 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour, je rencontre exactement le même problème depuis la mi août... le téléchargement ne se fait pas sur iMac et iPad... par contre, pas de soucis pour regarder les photos récentes sur l'Apple TV...


----------



## eg62 (8 Septembre 2017)

J'ai contacté l'Apple Care, à priori le problème serait lié à la connexion réseau. Pour l'iPad, il a fallu réinitialiser le paramètrage réseau, la synchronisation fonctionne à nouveau. Pour l'iMac, c'est plus long, il faut re télécharger les photos (près de 14000), je verrai si le dialogue entre l'ordi et iCloud est rétabli en fin de journée.


----------



## Jihef (6 Octobre 2017)

J'ai (mal ) résolu mon problème en téléchargeant via itunes mes photos de l'iphone sur le mac.
Actuellement les photos prises avec mon iphone se retrouvent de nouveau bien sur mes autres appareils sans que je sache ce qui s'est passé!!


----------

